
Hacker Decrypts Apple's Secure Enclave Processor (SEP) Firmware - walterbell
http://www.iclarified.com/62025/hacker-decrypts-apples-secure-enclave-processor-sep-firmware
======
walterbell
Better article, with developer comments:

[http://www.techrepublic.com/article/hacker-claims-to-have-
de...](http://www.techrepublic.com/article/hacker-claims-to-have-decrypted-
apples-secure-enclave-destroying-key-piece-of-ios-mobile-security/)

~~~
runesoerensen
A bit of discussion on that article here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15039460](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15039460)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've merged these.

